# Game #17: @ Cavaliers 11/28 (Result: L, 111 - 95)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (14 - 4)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Rodrigue Beaubois | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Drew Gooden*




* @ *









*LeBron Cavaliers (11 - 5)*




















































*LeBron James | LeBron James | LeBron James | LeBron James | LeBron James*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #17: @ Cavaliers 11/28*

Jokes aside, should be a good game


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Game #17: @ Cavaliers 11/28*

LOL!

I guess we don't stand a chance if that's Cav's starting 5. :lol:


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Game #17: @ Cavaliers 11/28*

A match up of the top 2 MVP candidates so far IMO and yes this should be a good game but I think Cleveland is gonna pull this one out at home


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #17: @ Cavaliers 11/28*



fjkdsi said:


> A match up of the top 2 MVP candidates so far IMO and yes this should be a good game but I think Cleveland is gonna pull this one out at home


Looks like it thus far


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #17: @ Cavaliers 11/28*

We lost 111 - 95


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "Giving up 60 percent shooting on the last game of a trip leaves a sour taste in your mouth," Carlisle said. "I loved the way we played in Houston and Indiana, but this was a stinker."


The Mavs have been playing good defense this season, but it would also be nice to get Howard and Dampier back soon.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's funny because in NBA 2k10 I made a team with all LeBron James.


----------

